# How much can you squat?



## corbuk

*How much can you squat?*​
Under 100kg -pussiesssssss 15318.80%110-120kg 10012.29%120-130kg 627.62%130-140kg 607.37%140-150kg 718.72%150-160kg 597.25%160-170kg 374.55%170-180kg 475.77%180-190kg 445.41%190-200kg 384.67%200-220kg 546.63%220-240kg 435.28%240-260kg 131.60%260-280kg 151.84%300+182.21%


----------



## corbuk

*How much can you sqwwaat?*


----------



## MT29

I'm a pussy then.


----------



## Guest

Let's form a pussy club.


----------



## Graham Mc

only ever tryed 115k max, if i can get a spotter im sure ill try more


----------



## Jake H

1rm take it? i do 3 sets of 90kg - pussy weight - never done a 1rm before lol


----------



## MT29

Would a technogym leg press count lol ?


----------



## bassmonster

Looks like apart from a few on here, the rest of us are pusssies.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## corbuk

lol i was ment to do

under100kg -pussies

200kg - good man

250kg- wooooo

300kg- BEAST

oh dear :lol:


----------



## JoeyRamone

<<<<<<<<Pussy


----------



## MT29

Davesky said:


> Let's form a pussy club.


El pussy ardos or pussy squaters ?


----------



## coldo

No offence... but under 100kg?? My training partners first ever squat was 120kg at an un-trained fat/skinny 72kg BW. You lot need to man the fvck up!!

I voted 200-220kg.


----------



## gumballdom

coldo said:


> No offence... but under 100kg?? My training partners first ever squat was 120kg at an un-trained fat/skinny 72kg BW. You lot need to man the fvck up!!
> 
> I voted 200-220kg.


lol think thats a bit harsh. some people are just naturally good at squatting. i tore my groin and took me over a year before i could squat over 100kg following the tear. Im upto 170kg now though


----------



## coldo

gumballdom said:


> lol think thats a bit harsh. some people are just naturally good at squatting. i tore my groin and took me over a year before i could squat over 100kg following the tear. Im upto 170kg now though


Yeah of course but less than 100kg is very very light aint it? I think people would surprise themselves ig they got a good spotter and whapped a decent weight on the bar, bet most would manage over 100kg :thumb:


----------



## WRT

569kg


----------



## Josh1436114527

WRT said:


> 569kg


beast


----------



## 2005neillife

coldo said:


> No offence... but under 100kg?? My training partners first ever squat was 120kg at an un-trained fat/skinny 72kg BW. You lot need to man the fvck up!!
> 
> I voted 200-220kg.


Are your shoulders as narrow as your mind?

People come from all walks of life and theres many reasons why someone cant squat over 100kg on their 1st 2nd 100th go.

The weight means nothing its the form that counts.

I have long limbs and find deadlifitng very easy and squatting very difficult I also had a major back operation but my squats success out weighs progress of someone that can sqaut much more.


----------



## coldo

2005neillife said:


> Are your shoulders as narrow as your mind?
> 
> People come from all walks of life and theres many reasons why someone cant squat over 100kg on their 1st 2nd 100th go.
> 
> *The weight means nothing its the form that counts.*
> 
> I have long limbs and find deadlifitng very easy and squatting very difficult I also had a major back operation but my squats success out weighs progress of someone that can sqaut much more.


I stopped reading after the line in bold. Someone can enlighten me if he said something of worth after this point.


----------



## Dezw

Most I have tried is 180kg.


----------



## spiderpants

have a PB of 300kg for 2 reps but that was before the knees decided to play up and no want to take much more. now i normal squat up to 200kg and deep squat up to 150kg


----------



## Martin Jones

coldo said:


> I stopped reading after the line in bold. Someone can enlighten me if he said something of worth after this point.


LOL I agree with you mate. After a while you should be able to squat 100kg.

Even my missus can squat 165kg, and she is a trained figure!!!


----------



## Guest

Depends on the kind of squat you are talking about.....

Wider stance with a pair of knee wraps to parallel 300kg for reps

Narrow stance/olympic stance with nothing other than a belt 240kg for reps


----------



## Guest

Martin Jones said:


> LOL I agree with you mate. After a while you should be able to squat 100kg.
> 
> Even my missus can squat 165kg, and she is a trained figure!!!


 I would like to see a video up as i don't believe that for a second....if we are talking about proper squats to depth. Based on female powerlifters i know.


----------



## Ashcrapper

can we have some pictures as well. feel free to make them as scantily clad as you see fit


----------



## dazzasafc85

i voted 120 but that was 4 nver done 1 rep max for years. think sub 100k is quite weak for anyone trainin for anyfin over 6mnth. plus are we talkin a proper squat lowered to at least parallel or 1 most tools do at my place which is barely a movement of the buttocks. hate seein tools put on 3 plates and squat about 2inches.


----------



## Martin Jones

Con said:


> I would like to see a video up as i don't believe that for a second....if we are talking about proper squats to depth. Based on female powerlifters i know.


Thats no problem. Although I only have the 160kg.

Check out my facebook, it's an open page... oh and depth is not an issue!!!


----------



## Guest

Martin Jones said:


> Thats no problem. Although I only have the 160kg.
> 
> Check out my facebook, it's an open page... oh and depth is not an issue!!!


Cool will do:thumbup1:

Just watched it, very impressed few males let alone females can do squats with that weight with proper form.


----------



## Martin Jones

Just checked, there's only 155kg on there!!

I doubt she will be squating heavy again as she starts her diet after Christmas.


----------



## 2005neillife

Martin Jones said:


> LOL I agree with you mate. After a while you should be able to squat 100kg.
> 
> Even my missus can squat 165kg, and she is a trained figure!!!


Well if thats true how come the majority on the poll is below 100kg.


----------



## 2005neillife

coldo said:


> I stopped reading after the line in bold. Someone can enlighten me if he said something of worth after this point.


why did all that reading give your tiny mind headache :ban:


----------



## -Jack-




----------



## Ashcrapper

shame its photoshopped


----------



## Martin Jones

2005neillife said:


> Well if thats true how come the majority on the poll is below 100kg.


Because there is a lot of people on forums that don't really train.. they just think they do.


----------



## solidcecil

215kg


----------



## Críostóir

Im up to 102.5kg now wooooooo hooooooooo!


----------



## martin brown

She's hot - photshopped or not 

It is surprising how many weak people there are voting. Goes to show most training programs are pretty poor OR everyone on here is a complete beginner!

Most women I train can squat 80kg+, just run of the mill, normal middle aged women at a health club!


----------



## Harry Sacks

Currently 230kg with just knee wraps, only squatted in my suit for 2 sessions so far, goal is 300kg by April though


----------



## Harry Sacks

Con said:


> I would like to see a video up as i don't believe that for a second....if we are talking about proper squats to depth. Based on female powerlifters i know.


My missus squats 190kg, and is going for 200kg at her next comp


----------



## Martin Jones

Harry Sacks said:


> My missus squats 190kg, and is going for 200kg at her next comp


That's good mate. I assume that is in a squat suit. What's her body weight?


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Do 180kg for 8.


----------



## Phez

25 reps with 75kg (it's all I can fit on my bar) and that's with painfully good form lol


----------



## M_at

OK - I've not done a true 1RM on the squat because my lower back hates me but I've done 3 or 4 @ 145kg recently.

I really need to nail my form soon!


----------



## ostrain

160 for 6 reps


----------



## Dagman72

200kg for 6 reps - having a break from squats for 4 weeks and doing hack squats now, really feeling it.


----------



## Harry Sacks

Martin Jones said:


> That's good mate. I assume that is in a squat suit. What's her body weight?


yeah suit and wraps

think she competes at 80kg


----------



## donpaulo666

360kg


----------



## biggerlandy

around 200 mark but on hack machine as i am training around a broken back had surgury last year half my spine is metal


----------



## BillC

175kgs for 8- 10 reps //. 1rm erm 175 as anymore and my back will snap.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

ive done 130kg x5 at a bw of 65kg


----------



## M_at

OK - 150kg tonight  - Still not going to check any of the options off yet though as i know I could have done more.


----------



## ElfinTan

140kg x 2 vid already been posted


----------



## rayvonn

200k was my 1rm when I had a couple of months powerlifting style training behind me. Think if id carried on could become quite alot stronger on squats my trainer thought I had good potential.

Thing is im vain and look better when training with more volume:tongue:


----------



## rayvonn

biggerlandy said:


> around 200 mark but on hack machine as i am training around a broken back had surgury last year half my spine is metal


must be a behatch going thru customs mate


----------



## 8103

wonder how many of these replies don't go even to parallel, I fair few I bet!


----------



## Diesel Power

rayvonn said:


> 200k was my 1rm when I had a couple of months powerlifting style training behind me. Think if id carried on could become quite alot stronger on squats my trainer thought I had good potential.
> 
> Thing is im vain and look better when training with more volume:tongue:


PB, 230, but I'm like Rayvonn so it's all about the dead lift 4 me


----------



## Guest

Less than id like to.


----------



## MillionG

I'm a pussy.


----------



## ElfinTan

crouchmagic said:


> wonder how many of these replies don't go even to parallel, I fair few I bet!


But some do:whistling:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> But some do:whistling:


Love that clip yer strong bugger :thumbup1:


----------



## ZAXXXXX

Just beat my pb last week, 190x8 & 200x1, going to go for more reps next leg session with the 200 when my legs are fresher


----------



## GSleigh

Slowly working up the table... slowly!!!


----------



## egyption t

180 kg for 3 reps


----------



## Mareth

Did personal best of 145kg for for two on Monday. Working on getting up to 200kg by Christmas. Big ask, but worth aiming for


----------



## Taylor01

Mareth said:


> Did personal best of 145kg for for two on Monday. Working on getting up to 200kg by Christmas. Big ask, but worth aiming for


I've got the same goal mate, i did 150 or 160 at the start of december when i was under 80kg(not that bodyweight matters in the slightest, not opening that can of worms. lol), but i did my back in not long after so ive been smashing leg press for a bit to keep increasing my leg strength while my back heals properly.

Good goal to aim for i'd say , you've only gotta add 1kg a week ish. I added 50kg on mine last year and i'd love to do the same this year but dont think my back will handle it well


----------



## toad1

260x3 box(bench) squat.

doing front squats now and going alot deeper as they feel alot easier flexibilty wise. current max for front is 150x1 that was in december and i wana be around 170kg around april may time.


----------



## BigStew

I've never squatted above 180/6, know I'm capable of doing so but I also know the connective & soft tissues etc, will snap, crackle & pop long before the quads, hams, glutes do.

Do think 1rm's are pointless as it's not what bodybuilding is about & as that's why I train, would never attempt one for any bodypart.

I consider my best 140/15


----------



## rodrigo

150 kg but i am not happy with it:cursing:


----------



## leveret

coldo said:


> No offence... but under 100kg?? My training partners first ever squat was 120kg at an un-trained fat/skinny 72kg BW. You lot need to man the fvck up!!
> 
> I voted 200-220kg.


Harshhhhhh, very impressive from your training partener imo


----------



## M_at

M_at said:


> OK - I've not done a true 1RM on the squat because my lower back hates me but I've done 3 or 4 @ 145kg recently.
> 
> I really need to nail my form soon!





M_at said:


> OK - 150kg tonight  - Still not going to check any of the options off yet though as i know I could have done more.


Still not ticking off an option but last night got 175 very nearly almost to depth. And am reliably informed that next week it should be 180 :whistling:


----------



## M_at

Still not ticking a box - just got 180 and had strength for 190 but not technique


----------



## big_jim_87

a few months ago 180k just short of full depth 19reps lol

not gon heavy in ages now as knees are ****ed so 270k x7 is still a pb


----------



## maxrevs

170kg for 7 - mind you, that's using a Smith Machine. Probably makes me a pussy :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

maxrevs said:


> 170kg for 7 - *mind you, that's using a Smith Machine. Probably makes me a pussy* :whistling:


lol yea


----------



## Rudedog

180kg for 6


----------



## BlitzAcez

110kg :thumb: at 68kg bodyweight and noob skills.


----------



## toad1

big_jim_87 said:


> a few months ago 180k just short of full depth 19reps lol
> 
> not gon heavy in ages now as knees are ****ed so 270k x7 is still a pb


180x19 thats damn impressive. i went through a phase of doing 20rep squats got upto 150/160a year ago. i did one set and that was me. did the 20reps sat down got my breath back and left the gym i was destroyed.


----------



## pudj

TBH the question is only relevent if your training strength otherwise it doesnt matter what you can squat/lift as your training for shape and size, symetry, as a bodybuilder,I do get fed up of all this well I can lift this crap, I see people in the gym lifting heavy weights, 80% of them arn't doing it properly real bad form jerking it about and stuff, it is silly as the only thing that will be achieved is an injury, anyone who can handle a heavy weight will tell you its just as important to get the technique correct there is a certain skill to lifting heavy stuff strongman style.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

pudj said:


> TBH ...............


Do you know which section you're in? :confused1:


----------



## dtlv

145kg for 3x8. nothing spectacular at all but am not a strength athlete.

That was over a year ago - hardly trained in 09 so now looking to build back up and then get to 175kg for similar reps this year, which should happen.

Don't do low rep super heavy sets as I mostly train at home with no spotter... very rarely go below 5 rep sets for squats and benches (the two exercises i could get in real trouble with) for that reason and have no clue on 1RMaxes for those.


----------



## adonis

200kg powerlifting style (wide stance, just hit parallel) 180kg for 5 reps deep bodybuilding style, shoulder width stance ass to grass


----------



## bigjonny

**** do i feel so weak now reading some of these trainning sessions , i always finish my legs with squats and will only load 2 20's on either side of an olympic bar but go down slow , **** touching my ankles and back up slow for 20 reps , believe me can't walk propley all weekend after doing legs


----------



## bigjonny

the most i've ever done was 3 20's either side with wraps on for about 6/8 reps but was too much on my knees and just go for good form and technique now


----------



## rodrigo

pb last week 170kg parallel for 6 reps , it was heavy as a mutha fcuka for a natty that is


----------



## russforever

last week done 180kg wide stance parallel for 3 reps


----------



## Small_tank

120 kg for 4 reps today with no assistance 

slowly getting to that 140 landmark which i will be happy with !


----------



## pira

PB probably 120kg for 18 reps bench squats (during rugby pre season and pre ACL op 3 years ago!) Today i'd be lucky getting 1 rep A2G on 120kg


----------



## mal

i loved going heavy sometimes my best squat was around 240 odd,

bench 180 for single,done 16 odd reps with 140.

i new a guy phil richards who trained in burns swansea,world power l champ,he was 8-9 stone,he would bench well over 140 and sqaut well over 180 he was about 5ft high lol,a fvkin leg.


----------



## Harry Sacks

mal said:


> i loved going heavy sometimes my best squat was around 240 odd,
> 
> bench 180 for single,done 16 odd reps with 140.
> 
> i new a guy phil richards who trained in burns swansea,world power l champ,he was 8-9 stone,he would bench well over 140 and sqaut well over 180 he was about 5ft high lol,a fvkin leg.


phil now benches over 200kg and squats 300kg


----------



## johng183

48kg 

My gym doesnt have a squat rack so i have to use dumbells to squat with 

My arms tend to give in before my legs...


----------



## mal

Harry Sacks said:


> phil now benches over 200kg and squats 300kg


jesus,ive been away too long lol,thats awesome strength,for such a

small guy,didnt know he was still at it!

it would have been 15 or so years since i saw him last:thumb:


----------



## lockhes

110kg for 10 reps last night thats not inc bar weight as not sure what it weighs as its smith machine


----------



## AWG

140kg for 2 is my best, bad knees mean I only just started doing it again


----------



## Jsb

got 10 ass to floor on 145kg the other day personnal best is 175 for 8.

and front squat 105kg for 10 ass to grass


----------



## Harry Sacks

did 240kg on Friday to comp depth

gonna try 245-250 this Friday and 260 next week which I'm aiming to have as my opener at my comp


----------



## Robbyg

A new pb of 220 no straps at 81kg last week went well .


----------



## M_at

Straps or wraps?

I'd never be comfortable with straps on a squat - but wraps - they just make sense as they protect your knees.


----------



## Robbyg

Wraps don't like them much , use them when I up the weight I have done 240 with wraps but don't count it as I prefer without


----------



## NickC

I normally use around 190kg for 10 reps on squats, have tried 200kg but its breaking the smith machine at my gym lol.

Need to join a new gym methinks...


----------



## doylejlw

180kg 15 reps personal best 2day :thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks

Did '250kg' today


----------



## eurgar

M_at said:


> Straps or wraps?
> 
> I'd never be comfortable with straps on a squat - but wraps - they just make sense as they protect your knees.


I dont use anything while warming then I use knee sleaves up to around 230-240 then use wraps after that.


----------



## eurgar

Harry Sacks said:


> Did '250kg' today


good lift :thumb:


----------



## Ader

May as well add mine - 205Kg in BDFPA comp' - Unequipoped weighing 85Kg. Have missed 210 3 times now 

Am changing to a wider stance which am pretty sure will help my technique so hoping for some improvement soon - Well as soon as I get over my tummy bug anyway


----------



## donohue

i cant go above 130kg i have a bad knee. broke my knee cap few year back so i need to take it easy on squats


----------



## BoomTime

diddely

thats how much


----------



## MarcusWright

i fit into pussy category

just been front squatting couple months 100k 5reps me best


----------



## deeppurple

MarcusWright said:


> i fit into pussy category
> 
> just been front squatting couple months 100k 5reps me best


bro front squatting at 100kg....

noooooo way is that pussy, thats pretty damn decent buddy


----------



## MarcusWright

Hmmmmmmmmm unsure if your been sarcastic lol

only been front squating 2months to try and improve me front quads


----------



## JB74

had a decent few month last yr squatting i aint squatted for over a yr and within a few wks was upto 180kg doing 6-8 reps but fcuking knacking us at the same time lol

really like squatting but dont want my legs getting any bigger as they are lmao


----------



## Will101

180Kg for me. I always think squats are so tricky to compare as so much varying form.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Squat: 160kgx1

Front squat: 100kg x 5

All done at a bodyweight of 67.5kg


----------



## Arnoldas

3x160kg


----------



## doylejlw

200kg 10reps.


----------



## Kazb74

85kg last night. I'm 140 pounds/63kg - my PB :thumb:

Started in March this year

Thought I'd add one in for the girlies amoungst all this testosterone 

Kaz


----------



## Phez

16 yrs old

70 Kg

150 Kg 1rm

Not as much as alot of the peeps on here, but I get some impressed looks from the chaps at my college gym :thumb:


----------



## lucasso

Hmmm... I don't even know - I have to check it some day...


----------



## ostrain

Phez said:


> 16 yrs old
> 
> 70 Kg
> 
> *150 Kg 1rm*
> 
> Not as much as alot of the peeps on here, but I get some impressed looks from the chaps at my college gym :thumb:


 That's more than most in my gym. :thumb:


----------



## nova vida

Only been training squats about 2 months but have gone from a shockingly poor 80kg max to 140kg at the moment..

looking to make that 200kg by the end of the year, i see this as a realistic target


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Vid of me squatting 160kg Weighed about 67kg in that vid.

Hoping by september to do 165kg at least!


----------



## BLUE(UK)

ruaidhri said:


> hows your form/depth? don't see how you could add 60 kilos in eight weeks!!!


As someone nowhere near his max potential i bet he could.


----------



## M_at

ruaidhri said:


> hows your form/depth? don't see how you could add 60 kilos in eight weeks!!!


If you're just starting out you often don't know how strong you are and large jumps are possible.

I was adding pretty big jumps on the squat when I first started.

I also added some pretty big jump when my technique was sorted out. Went from 150kg to 190kg in a couple of months with the right encouragement and support.

Since then I've managed 180kg to competition standard and can reliably break parallel so my progress recently has been to improve the form and power.


----------



## Hench666

well i used to be able to push a lot more than i can now, due to injury! but cant push more than a 100!


----------



## NICK_1

140 kg's ATG, will be up to 180kg by autumn i hope


----------



## Gza1

230kg most I can do


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Did 165kg today, same bw of 67kg (if not a tad bit lighter).

170kg will be on the cards soon


----------



## MillionG

Merat said:


> Vid of me squatting 160kg Weighed about 67kg in that vid.
> 
> Hoping by september to do 165kg at least!


Wtf.

I don't understand why my squat is so sh1t.. I can do about half that at about 75kg.

Damn lanky legs


----------



## Harry Sacks

To competition (GBPF/IPF) depth I've currently done 250kg, at my next equipped comp I'm aiming for at least 270kg and i trying for 300kg by end of the year

BW -90kg


----------



## ShaunMc

280kg for 2 reps in training ....

usually do reps with about 250kg for 6-8


----------



## ooomoo

im lucky if i can squat 80kg and i weight that lol, is there a good way to get stronger at these? i was thinking of using the smith machine and keep adding more weight just incase i loose it with free squatting :S


----------



## littlesimon

I've recently hit 227.5kg for 1 rep, raw and below parallel @ 123kg BW. I've only been squatting for a year. Started off on Starting Strength and currently on Texas Method.


----------



## ShaunMc

squatting for the camera ... prob not deep enough tbh but its making my legs grow .....

my old training partner really isnt squatting deep enough

http://www.facebook.com/v/1068571987893]http://www.facebook.com/v/1068571987893


----------



## Smitch

I had a go the other week for the first time and was doing 4 sets of 8 at 90kg.

I'll be sticking some more weight on over the next few weeks though....

Just voted and the vast majority of people on here are under 100 anyway!!!


----------



## tom0311

Could do 140 for a couple but knee is buggered now so can't train legs for a while. BW is 92.5kg. Have always been better at leg press.


----------



## Greyphantom

Not enough....

Merat nice work mate... :thumb: goal acheived!!!


----------



## Celticryan

coldo said:


> No offence... but under 100kg?? My training partners first ever squat was 120kg at an un-trained fat/skinny 72kg BW. You lot need to man the fvck up!!
> 
> I voted 200-220kg.


When you start at 10 stone any squat is a good squat.

I'm currently around 160kg


----------



## xpower

150kg & rising


----------



## bigbear21

300kg for reps is my best currently doing 140 atg for 10 as i try and rebuild my torn quad physio i smaking me stick at that for 2 more weeks then ill move up to 180 no belt just knee wraps


----------



## MarkFranco

190kg yesterday for 4 reps


----------



## MarkFranco

ooomoo said:


> im lucky if i can squat 80kg and i weight that lol, is there a good way to get stronger at these? i was thinking of using the smith machine and keep adding more weight just incase i loose it with free squatting :S


Deload about 10-20%, squat 3 times a week 3x5 or 5x5 and add atleast 2.5kg each session.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Greyphantom said:


> Not enough....
> 
> Merat nice work mate... :thumb: goal acheived!!!


lol thanks mate, squatting a fair bit more than that now


----------



## Greyphantom

Merat said:


> lol thanks mate, squatting a fair bit more than that now


Even better then mate...!! :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Squatting aka the lazy man's deadlifting


----------



## Jim206152

I ticked 120kg but truth be told my gym has no squat rack so I do that on smith. I imagine I am in pussy catorgory for free weight squats.


----------



## Winston1436114700

140kg for 5 reps reckon my 1rm would be around 150kg-155kg somethin around that weight.


----------



## sascutts

squats are about form not weight


----------



## MarkFranco

sascutts said:


> squats are about form not weight


So what do you squat with "form"?

I managed a 205kg x 3 since my last post... I wanna try hit 300kg in a year... fairly ambitious but I reckon I can do it


----------



## littlesimon

sascutts said:


> squats are about form not weight


The clue's in the title of the forum mate, "strength and power" :lol:


----------



## Barker

way under 100


----------



## Guest

sascutts said:


> squats are about form not weight


No they arnt :ban: :lol:


----------



## aothai

120 * 1


----------



## cub

At the moment I can squat 162.5kg for 5x5. This time last month it was 135kg 5x5 so it goes up all the time.


----------



## HodgesoN

cub said:


> At the moment I can squat 162.5kg for 5x5. This time last month it was 135kg 5x5 so it goes up all the time.


Last post on this thread was 2 yrs ago, most of the members dont who have posted dont come on anymore lol


----------



## mipike

My flexibility limits me, always feel like my hammys will pop, but in sets of 5 reps,

found 120kg quite difficult, 100kg not difficult enough :confused1:

but I don't train legs anywhere near as often as I should!

- - - Updated - - -



HodgesoN said:


> Last post on this thread was 2 yrs ago, most of the members dont who have posted dont come on anymore lol


Just noticed this... what theeeee lol


----------



## DianabolLecter

mipike said:


> My flexibility limits me, always feel like my hammys will pop, but in sets of 5 reps,
> 
> found 120kg quite difficult, 100kg not difficult enough :confused1:
> 
> but I don't train legs anywhere near as often as I should!


perhaps its not training them as often as you should which limits you ;-)

most guys in my gym think the Squat rack is a clothes horse

And if one more guy hogs it using the Olympic bar with 2 x 5lb plates on it im gonna hulks smash the **** out of the gym


----------



## cub

HodgesoN said:


> Last post on this thread was 2 yrs ago, most of the members dont who have posted dont come on anymore lol


Someone voted on it before me and it appeared in the 'New Posts' section. I have no idea what the second part of your sentence is supposed to mean.


----------



## Guest

I work my way up to 180kg for 2 going just past parallel.

**** to the grass for the the 140 and 160s though.

Recently its been just the bar due to injury.


----------



## HAWKUS

can hit 200kg for one good rep,dont use squats like that though tend to go for higher reps


----------



## A class

Just hit 145kg for 2x10 for the first time on Monday. Gonna drop my reps to 6 and push out 3sets on my next power day for legs n increase to 155-160kg. Prob not much to some but I was pretty chuffed!


----------



## MattGriff

More than 300kgs


----------



## Mingster

MattGriff said:


> More than 300kgs


You're being modest


----------



## Huntingground

MattGriff said:


> More than 300kgs


Is that all Matt :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers

MT29 said:


> Would a technogym leg press count lol ?


Hahaha with the 250kg stack? Have those at my gym. Tg are ****e lol. Those leg presses are great for calf raises though. Do you have the TG shoulder press too? I like to call them cuff poppers, worst angles for shoulder joints ever.


----------



## silver

220kg for 3


----------



## IGotTekkers

Squats are for wimps. Ask this guy.


----------



## squirt

160kg is my best at moment but felt easy last time i did it hoping to get to 200kg by january when i start competing and at 70 kg bw


----------



## martin brown

sascutts said:


> squats are about form not weight


Ha ha ha!

All training is about form - a bad squat is not a squat. Compounds are about weight.


----------



## bigstee

180 to the floor for 12. theres a huge difference between lifting 180 and squatting it. nice slow controlled reps with a squeeze. lad in my gym packs on 5 plates a side and drops down fast.. im waiting on his knees popping lol


----------



## Guest

Yeah same as a chap at mine, goes down at an alarming rate, massive bounce at the bottom an then good mornings the rest of the rep.

That been said its still hell of a weight to shift.


----------



## MattGriff

bigstee said:


> 180 to the floor for 12. theres a huge difference between lifting 180 and squatting it. nice slow controlled reps with a squeeze. lad in my gym packs on 5 plates a side and drops down fast.. im waiting on his knees popping lol


So he Olympic Squats it then? Which is actually a very athletic squat.

You better tell Tom Platz he is doing it wrong too


----------



## Guest

MattGriff said:


> So he Olympic Squats it then? Which is actually a very athletic squat.
> 
> You better tell Tom Platz he is doing it wrong too


Excellent control of the weight an never breaks form.

Totally different from I witnessed at the gym.


----------



## murphy2010

Before i dislocated my shoulder about 3 months ago i could squat 160 for 12-15 reps

Now i can only do 140x8


----------



## Sku11fk

Pb'd the other day with belt chalk and knee wraps. 180kg for five. Could of done 6 but torso and upper body was wobbly so spotter told me to rack it. We have no proper cage just a bench press jackup thing. Proggressing well with squats. Oh yea and controlled below parallel.


----------



## Kezz

180 is my max now, very max !!! Have done 260 in the past but weighed 21 stone


----------



## Robbie

5'10 @ 68.7kg bodyweight - 142kg raw


----------



## Robbie

Robbie said:


> 5'10 @ 68.7kg bodyweight - 142kg raw


Actually that's a lie, I did 147kg last Monday


----------



## Sharpiedj

180


----------



## ProteinPitstop

You'd be screwed in a powerlifting comp trying to impress judges with your form lol



sascutts said:


> squats are about form not weight


----------



## scouse2010

120kg 3x5

but currently using 60kg 6x6 15-20 second rest


----------



## Viking88

185kg hoping for 190kg by next week


----------



## Conscript

180 x 4 attf with assistance with last 2, prefer less weight for 8-12 reps though!


----------



## MattGriff

Conscript said:


> 180 x 4 attf with assistance with last 2, prefer less weight for 8-12 reps though!


So x 2 then?


----------



## Conscript

MattGriff said:


> So x 2 then?


We'll never know, think he just wanted to man hug me!


----------



## anabolik

Was doing 160kg for 5 reps before my cut. Now I'm at 140kg for 6 reps at 71kg bw.


----------



## -dionysus-

150kg for 9 @76kg opps forgot to add- box squat with a pause for about a second just below parallel.

Going for 200kg 1rep by the new year.


----------



## dan_mk

coldo said:


> No offence... but under 100kg?? My training partners first ever squat was 120kg at an un-trained fat/skinny 72kg BW. You lot need to man the fvck up!!
> 
> I voted 200-220kg.


I call bull**** on this


----------



## powerhousepeter

My best about a year ago was 220, lost strength since, now in doing 140kg for reps off a low box, my 1rm at a guess now is prob 4plates


----------



## Mingster

Usual lack of videos in this type of thread :no:


----------



## Ricky12345

Only just started propa sqauts with the bar have always used smith machine and I really enjoy it am up to 100 so far I feel confident on getting 140plus for 1 rep


----------



## hometrainer

just getting back up to150kg about as much as i can manage now


----------



## Huntingground

Will be going for 240 soon. Will post up vid too.


----------



## Biffa_Bacon

dan_mk said:


> I call bull**** on this


I'd second the bull**** call.

I reckon the so called 120kg squat by a non trainer was one of those knee flexes that the ego [email protected] do when trying to demonstrate their masculinity in the gym.

I'm squatting 140kg for 5 sets of around 8 reps but no bouncing, and every rep is below 90 degrees with a pause at the top and bottom.


----------



## Jon.B

140kg for 6 reps, proper reps quads just below parallel. Never tried 1rm yet.


----------



## GolfDelta

On Wednesday I squatted for the first time in over a year due to snapped Achilles tendson,I managed the impressive feat of smith machine squatting 1 plate each side!And the DOMS are outrageous!At my fattest and strongest I managed 240 with iffy technique.Getting back to that may take some time......!


----------



## Kloob

form is more important than weight.

but I squat 130-140.


----------



## Wardy33

At 19, 90kg, 20%bf.. About a year ago.. 165kg 3 reps..


----------



## stone14

pre back injury at 190lb i could squat to parralel 170kg-180kg. dont no what i can now, iv dropped lifting heavy with legs now my back is always a weak injury prone point


----------



## Super_G

125kg here for 8 pretty good reps wth my current lower leg injuries so I'm guessing my 1 rep max would be mabye 15-20kg more. I work out on my own so won't find out my 1 rep max as I point blank refuse to use the smith machine for squats...!!


----------



## Alex_Tait

Best ever 195x5. Started off super light this year because of strength loss and hoping to beat that.


----------



## WilliamsWorld

18 years old do sets on 60kg of about 10 reps...


----------



## Alex_Tait

best is 195kgx5 200kgx2. No where near that now though lol.


----------



## HAWKUS

200kg 1rm...normally do higher reps though,focus more on the negative.


----------



## MA1984

I have never done a 1RM. But I can squat 145kg for 8 reps.


----------



## BigTrev

My full weight over the toilet:whistling:


----------



## loganator

205 for 5 .....185 for 10 ........and I mean squat to the floor , if you mean load the bar up and flex my knees a bit like half of them do in the gym then I can squat 300 kilos for 20 reps lol


----------



## loganator

Alex_Tait said:


> best is 195kgx5 200kgx2. No where near that now though lol.


Nice and deep well done


----------



## Alex_Tait

loganator said:


> Nice and deep well done


Thanks. Almost back at that strength now


----------



## marknorthumbria

220kg for reps, paralel.. not to the floor.. **** that my knees would die


----------



## Guest

The bar and a plate each side.


----------



## Mingster

Alex_Tait said:


> best is 195kgx5 200kgx2. No where near that now though lol.


Reps for @Alex_Tait for putting a video up. Shame more don't do the same tbh...


----------



## Hayesy

If we are talking ass to the grass 160kg for 5 reps

1RM i got 190kg and near snapped my back in two haha!!


----------



## SmallMid

Being the baby of the group 80kg.

Always neglected the squat so its something new to me. Im 64kg myself.


----------



## Terry79

150kg-180kg ass to calf,knee wraped and belt 8 reps.......plenty of dicks in the gym do similar weight and bearly even move


----------



## -CP-

150kg for 2 reps atg at 65kg


----------



## softail

965kg........hang on??? i can hear something?? oh its the alarm and i have to get up now.....

<<<el pussio


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Got a PB of 170kg x 10 last week. That's 3 month off cycle so I look if forward to what I can do over the next few months.


----------



## MRSTRONG

177.5kg front squat , fcuk knows what the guy in blue T is doing :lol:


----------



## Mingster

ewen said:


> 177.5kg front squat , fcuk knows what the guy in blue T is doing :lol:


More video reps


----------



## Dazza

Depends how much i've eaten the night before


----------



## marknorthumbria

220kg for 3 reps, about 30 minutes ago


----------



## aesthetics4ever

marknorthumbria said:


> 220kg for 3 reps, about 30 minutes ago


Tren kicking in then?


----------



## Muscle Supermkt

ewen said:


> 177.5kg front squat , fcuk knows what the guy in blue T is doing :lol:


Great lifting @ewen

That's exactly how I perform my front squats - with the straps like that. Need to work on wrist flexibility!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Muscle Supermkt said:


> Great lifting @ewen
> 
> That's exactly how I perform my front squats - with the straps like that. Need to work on wrist flexibility!


Cheers , I tried with clean grip but it wasn't to be defo needs work but the straps are spot on for now , I want a 200 front squat and 300 back by Xmas .


----------



## MattGriff

ewen said:


> 177.5kg front squat , fcuk knows what the guy in blue T is doing :lol:


Do you often do partial front squats? :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Rick89

nice work ewen


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> Do you often do partial front squats? :whistling: :tongue:


my belly stops me going lower and i know you have the same problem fattie , i`ve seen your mirdle 

matt wtf is the guy in blue doing lol


----------



## Harrison21

I think some people need to squat all the way to the floor then come back with their answers


----------



## MRSTRONG

Harrison21 said:


> I think some people need to squat all the way to the floor then come back with their answers


my view is you only need to go as far as the goal your aiming for .

i could post a video of eddie hall squatting with a narrow stance above 90 degrees and he out squats his group in the wsm heats .

no need to waste energy going beyond when enough really is enough .


----------



## Harrison21

ewen said:


> my view is you only need to go as far as the goal your aiming for .
> 
> i could post a video of eddie hall squatting with a narrow stance above 90 degrees and he out squats his group in the wsm heats .
> 
> no need to waste energy going beyond when enough really is enough .


I mean like some people at the gym do squats that are only like half way


----------



## MRSTRONG

Harrison21 said:


> I mean like some people at the gym do squats that are only like half way


sprinters do this as it builds power in the area needed for their goal/sport same as some rugby players however if its not sport dependent then a full squat should be done otherwise its pointless , but another time when a partial squat in bodybuilding is used is in the final part prep .

but your right only pussies do partials or hold on to the squat cage .


----------



## Harrison21

ewen said:


> sprinters do this as it builds power in the area needed for their goal/sport same as some rugby players however if its not sport dependent then a full squat should be done otherwise its pointless , but another time when a partial squat in bodybuilding is used is in the final part prep .
> 
> but your right only pussies do partials or hold on to the squat cage .


Yeah exactly I'm sure squats will vary from rugby players to bodybuilders but I was training legs last week and these guys had the pussy pad on with about 3 plates a side and only went half way, it isn't a good look!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Harrison21 said:


> Yeah exactly I'm sure squats will vary from rugby players to bodybuilders but I was training legs last week and these guys had the pussy pad on with about 3 plates a side and only went half way, it isn't a good look!


haha no its not .


----------



## K-Rod

2 sets of 5 reps at 120kg tonight. Personal best for me so rather pleased with that! Definitely go more next time.


----------



## biglbs

7 years of no squat ,1st day back worked up to 180k and tore a55 out of my jeans pmsl,


----------



## RowRow

First squat session in probably nearly a year last week and got a 180 for one, may bring me old mate smolov out to get that puppy up.


----------



## MattGriff

ewen said:


> my belly stops me going lower and i know you have the same problem fattie , i`ve seen your mirdle
> 
> matt wtf is the guy in blue doing lol


Looks like some form of 1/4 rep front shrug? Perhaps he wanted to be like you and hold it on the front? Tell him to ****ing deadlift next time and stop being a ******!


----------



## MRSTRONG

MattGriff said:


> Looks like some form of 1/4 rep front shrug? Perhaps he wanted to be like you and hold it on the front? Tell him to ****ing deadlift next time and stop being a ******!


he was doing fronties with a clean grip perfectly fine so i think its a form of weird masturbation or stretching his wrists for fronties :whistling:

he has the worst case of ILS ive ever seen i`ll capture it one day .


----------



## F.M.J

100 for 8 probably 115-120 for 1. I'm working up to 140 for July.

My squats are crap compared to my deadlift. I deadlift 180 for 1, squats just don't agree with me but I still do them every week.


----------



## badly_dubbed

130kg for 4reps/3sets today, working things back up

my 1RM is 175kg....so a way off yet


----------



## MattGriff

ewen said:


> he was doing fronties with a clean grip perfectly fine so i think its a form of weird masturbation or stretching his wrists for fronties :whistling:
> 
> he has the worst case of ILS ive ever seen i`ll capture it one day .


There are loads of Olympic lift variations to improve certain parts of the clean and jerk, I have never seen that one though. I have seen a deeper variant to improve jerk power but what he is doing looks lazy and pointless to me.


----------



## Alex_Tait

Mingster said:


> Reps for @Alex_Tait for putting a video up. Shame more don't do the same tbh...


Thanks. Didn't think I'd get noticed since there are supposedly loads of people squatting way more looking at the poll.


----------



## Mingster

Alex_Tait said:


> Thanks. Didn't think I'd get noticed since there are supposedly loads of people squatting way more looking at the poll.


It doesn't matter how much you're squatting mate. It's how you do it. And putting a video up makes it a real lift. Numbers mean nothing without style.


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> It doesn't matter how much you're squatting mate. It's how you do it. And putting a video up makes it a real lift. Numbers mean nothing without style.


Exactly they are just numbers. If what you are doing is getting results then stick to it.


----------



## blackfairie

I am defo under 100kg! but I am not ashamed of being a pussy (being a women and all) I guess it is okay.


----------



## IGotTekkers

MT29 said:


> Would a technogym leg press count lol ?


No but they are boss for calf raises!


----------



## IGotTekkers

I won't go above 100kg because my knee WILL fail me it's not even a question of if.


----------



## RowRow

Up to 200kg now!


----------



## Alex_Tait

Squatted 180kg 3x5. This matches my previous PR on my volume day except I'm weighing 2kg less this time. Quite happy with this. Will hopefully achieve my goal of squatting 220kg for a few reps this year.


----------



## b_mac

just read the whole thread...

going from some of the numbers on here the GBPF/BDFPA over there with ye must be getting serious entry numbers :whistling:


----------



## Alex_Tait

b_mac said:


> just read the whole thread...
> 
> going from some of the numbers on here the GBPF/BDFPA over there with ye must be getting serious entry numbers :whistling:


Not all of us feel the need to have the satisfaction of a judge to tell us that our lifts are legit.


----------



## Rick89

250kg


----------



## MattGriff

...f**kin loads!!!


----------



## b_mac

Alex_Tait said:


> Not all of us feel the need to have the satisfaction of a judge to tell us that our lifts are legit.


you have a vid of up so that is not directed at you.

I'd be doing very well for myself to be able to squat as much as you :thumb:


----------



## Alex_Tait

b_mac said:


> you have a vid of up so that is not directed at you.
> 
> I'd be doing very well for myself to be able to squat as much as you :thumb:


Thanks for liking my vid. Guys in general tend to talk crap a lot when they are claiming their best lifts so I can see why you would think a lot of people here are lying.


----------



## Guest

Alex_Tait said:


> Thanks for liking my vid. Guys in general tend to talk crap a lot when they are claiming their best lifts so I can see why you would think a lot of people here are lying.


That's some of the best form I've seen on here mate.


----------



## Guest

Finally got back up to 140kg for 10 reps ass to the floor so don't know what my 1rm would be but then I squat last on leg day to make sure I'm warm


----------



## saxondale

nothing, can`t squat - my back goes, going to try the dumbbell cheat thing this week.


----------



## Vivid

Hit 180 then put my back out so haven't squatted since, upper bodies always been lagging anyway...


----------



## Darrenmac1988

222.5kg


----------



## Fit4life

well being a girlie I do 60kg squats to the floor

82.5kg- 90kg lat pull downs

leg press 150-175kg

45kg hamstring

and I FEEL GOOD

KAZA


----------



## maketheface

Managed 140kg today


----------



## Prince Adam

Alex_Tait said:


> Thanks for liking my vid. Guys in general tend to talk crap a lot when they are claiming their best lifts so I can see why you would think a lot of people here are lying.


What's your body weight m8?

P.s isn't it bad to squat too far below parallel? Sure I heard it's bad for your knees if too deep?

Or is that nonsense?

Cheers


----------



## Hmob

Prince Adam said:


> What's your body weight m8?
> 
> P.s isn't it bad to squat too far below parallel? Sure I heard it's bad for your knees if too deep?
> 
> Or is that nonsense?
> 
> Cheers


Nonsense mate. Squatting deep is fine for your knees.


----------



## Kimball

Hmob said:


> Nonsense mate. Squatting deep is fine for your knees.


Having seen a couple of quads torn off knees I'm quite happy not squatting too deep!


----------



## Guest

I find squatting past parallel more comfortable for some reason plus it's a full ROM. on leg press however I can only go so far before my ass starts to lift out the seat so I don't get as good a ROM


----------



## andymc88

180kg @ 76kg bw


----------



## Guest

I'd like to see some of these alleged weights at some of the body weights quoted. Think some are mistaking kgs for lbs ;-)


----------



## Prince Adam

Kimball said:


> Having seen a couple of quads torn off knees I'm quite happy not squatting too deep!


Ouch !


----------



## Alex_Tait

Prince Adam said:


> What's your body weight m8?
> 
> P.s isn't it bad to squat too far below parallel? Sure I heard it's bad for your knees if too deep?
> 
> Or is that nonsense?
> 
> Cheers


91kg @ 5"9. Building up slowly to 96kg this year. It's about positioning in the bottom m8. Providing the knees are kept out it should be fine. I think everyone has the potential to squat really deep with oly shoes providing they do some mobility work.


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Got 140kg up for 5 x 5 on Sunday. Pretty certain I could get 170 - 180kg up for 1 Rep Max


----------



## JStepTricking

80kg for 5 @65kg BW is the most I've ever done as I am currently pretty weak haha!

Ass to Grass though, in my defence :tongue:


----------



## Hayesy

170kg for 3 sets of 5 reps on a regular.....legs are a strong point for me.....i just look like im having the biggest turd ever coming back up with that kind of weight on my back....

did i just say that out loud..... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

220kg


----------



## Hayesy

imo if your not getting ass to grass of at least ur ass below ur knees then its time to reset and start thst b!tch again......

my flexibility used to be awful, work on that chaps if you cant get low..


----------



## Guest

Hayesy said:


> imo if your not getting ass to grass of at least ur ass below ur knees then its time to reset and start thst b!tch again......
> 
> my flexibility used to be awful, work on that chaps if you cant get low..


I think most people can't get low enough as they are trying to squat too much


----------



## Alex_Tait

Ego plays a massive part too


----------



## Hmob

Kimball said:


> Having seen a couple of quads torn off knees I'm quite happy not squatting too deep!


Oh yeah squatting deep will shred the rest of your legs, just that its fine on your knees :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

145 yesterday


----------



## SammyInnit

I got to 155kg (3 x 10 reps) on Sat without a belt/supports - I'm having another go tomorrow, would like to push for 170.


----------



## SammyInnit

Managed 3 clean reps of 185kg tonight. Was really pleased with myself!


----------



## benki11

180kg x 8

Never tried more that's max in my gym


----------



## soob the dug

best is 220kg, not done it for a while. Got 3 when i did.

Last night i got 200kg for 2, 3rd was ****.

my max rep weight is 180 for 7/8


----------



## Polfa

225kg was my max havent tried max rep for a while though...


----------



## murphy2010

i did 150 for 11 today so id hope to have a 1rm maybe 200?

i might try 200 on monday


----------



## Noxchi

Under 100

its hard for me , I got injured 2 times before during squat .


----------



## NAD-lad

227.5kg at a comp in the BDFPA but best gym PB is 258kg (there was a year gap between the comp and gym PB as I'd retired from competing due to injuries) & that was with loose knee wraps

Also done a 435kg walk out on a well loaded Eleiko oly bar with Eleiko 50kg plates just with a belt; no knee wraps, suit etc... Managed to walk it out, do 5 partial reps and walk it back in! Never again :lol: Wobbled like crazy!!!


----------



## mozzwigan

i only been squatting 8 week 5x5, started on 120kg for 5x5, now im on 140kg 5x5, i squat to parallel not ATG! i think my 1rm is about 160kg, one day i iwll do 250KG!!!!


----------



## gymaddict1986

i squat around 130

to those who are meant to be pussys,its still better to use something you can handle rather than wacking the weight up to soon,so i see it more of traning smarter than using ego,better results that way,nothing worse than seeing quarter squats, ass all the way down to the floor is what i do.


----------



## jon1

at the moment 150kg for 6


----------



## Alex_Tait

182.5kg 5x3


----------



## mozzwigan

MT29 said:


> Would a technogym leg press count lol ?


There are no alternatives for squats!


----------



## John.

^^^^ Nice, how tall are you.

Did 140x1 with ease on sunday, I imagine I could squat somewhere in the 150 range but 140 for now!


----------



## D.M.C

160 for 6!!

Was well happy with that... done it last week


----------



## Shaynewob

I've done 140kgs for 12 in the past but never gone 1rm on them


----------



## G-man99

Currently strongest I've ever been due to high tren cycle and managed 190kg x 7 few days ago, all to parallel.

Want to try 200kg next time but want a spotter to give me that extra bit of confidence.

Will have to recruit one of my old training partners for a session


----------



## Alex_Tait




----------



## BLUE(UK)

Alex_Tait said:


>


Nice weight on the back squat, just be aware to try and get your chest up before your arse. I'm not a form Nazi, I'd just hate to see you ruin back as I did.


----------



## samb213

Alex_Tait said:


> 182.5kg 5x3


looks more like a back workout to me :whistling:


----------



## murphy2010

I can do 160 for 8 below parallel, I've tried 180 a month ago and managed it easy so I'd expect about 200 for 1rm


----------



## Carbon-12

pussy.. 50kg for me haha :laugh:


----------



## elliot438

200kg for 2 for me.

Training 18 months, 19 years old, trained only for bodybuilding. Is this good?


----------



## Ukbeefcake

I did 230kg bout 12 months ago but since have stripped the weight and been doing ass to grass. I recon I got 240kg to parallel now easy.


----------



## Glais

like 100x15 so dunno really


----------



## Alex6534

Working on going ATG an with barely 6 months lifting, about 90-100kg for up to 8 reps (pathetic I know :lol: but I'm 6ft 2 and 75kg...come October time to bulk! :devil2: )


----------



## Darrenmac1988

230kg really need to get this up to 260kg!


----------



## ClarkyBoy

Hit 200kg for 5 yesterday. Considering my previous 1 rep best before was 202.5kg and the 200kg yesterday was after 4 working sets beforehand I'd like to think I've got a 215-220kg in there for 1 rep.


----------



## under

140 for two sets of twelve, no belt or wraps, no leg training for a year. So will try for 180-200 by Xmas.


----------



## ATMeredith

125kg for 3x3 1rm may be around the 135kg mark? be nice to get to 3 plates  .


----------



## *Ryan*

im literally on 100kg, whats the best way to break this barrier? any tips


----------



## ATMeredith

*Ryan* said:


> im literally on 100kg, whats the best way to break this barrier? any tips


Hard to say without a video of you squating etc. How I break plateaus is to deload, so take 10%-15% off and while you are building back up to 100kg make sure your forms on point. When I personaly do this I get past my plateau.

Regards,

Ashley M


----------



## MRSTRONG

*Ryan* said:


> im literally on 100kg, whats the best way to break this barrier? any tips


put more weight on the bar .


----------



## solidcecil

ewen said:


> put more weight on the bar .


Great advice per usual


----------



## suliktribal

Feck all. I like my legs nice n slim so I can rock those skinny jeans so I can try and dress like a yoof cos I am well old now


----------



## mic8310

built up to 50kg yesterday from 20kg. felt good. looking forward to that 100kg.

mic 'pussy' 8310


----------



## Classic one

I don't it hurts my knees....


----------



## *Ryan*

ewen said:


> put more weight on the bar .


Ha ha ha! For example when your attempted your pb did you do 1 rep, 2 reps 5 etc?


----------



## MRSTRONG

*Ryan* said:


> Ha ha ha! For example when your attempted your pb did you do 1 rep, 2 reps 5 etc?


Me? Mine was a 1rm .

Depends on goal if your bodybuilding then why are you doing a 1 rep max .


----------



## Greyphantom

still not enough


----------



## Linc06

Newish pb is 220kg for one rep. 180kg for 8.


----------



## K1NGCA1N

I struggle with squats cos my knee can give way from time to time and it's a bits risky with 180 kg on your shoulders which I have done in the past. I do squat machine or leg press now hit my pb on press this evening of 550kg for 4 reps, see avi, going for 600 next time!


----------



## tns

Yeah.. im not a total pussy... i squat for 125kg 1 RM ass2grass.. 3sets of 5reps at 105kg is my current training session for squats..


----------



## G-man99

Currently off cycle and started a PPL mixed with 5x5 routine this year.

Did 172.5kg 5 x 5 today and reckon I will get this up to 180kg in the next few weeks.

Never tried a 1RM due to fear of injury and I have no reason to want to try it either


----------



## Beans

180kg's.. I'm working on it tho..


----------



## Linc06

G-man99 said:


> Currently off cycle and started a PPL mixed with 5x5 routine this year.
> 
> Did 172.5kg 5 x 5 today and reckon I will get this up to 180kg in the next few weeks.
> 
> Never tried a 1RM due to fear of injury and I have no reason to want to try it either


 That is a good weight for 5 sets mate


----------



## SkipsnQuips

I squatted for the first time today and only got 60KG 5x5 :sad: Feels bad.


----------



## G-man99

SkipsnQuips said:


> I squatted for the first time today and only got 60KG 5x5 :sad: Feels bad.


Everyone needs somewhere to start mate.

Keep at it and improve when you can.

Try and add 1.25kg per side every session once you can complete all 5x5


----------



## Therealbigbear

Repped 300 in conventional squats but seeing as I can no longer get my hands on the bar I'm having to squat almost no handed so slowly working back up done 180 for 6 hoping to hit 220 next time


----------



## Boroboy1980

It sounds better saying I'm in a "pussy club"

It sounds like I get loads of women, not that I can't squat for ****.


----------



## Ballin

Therealbigbear said:


> Repped 300 in conventional squats but seeing as I can no longer get my hands on the bar I'm having to squat almost no handed so slowly working back up done 180 for 6 hoping to hit 220 next time


I am using what can only be described as a "Jesus" squat mate, I have to use plates with handles and I put my hands through there so I can grip something. Bit usual at first but I love it because my balace is better and spreading my arms means the bar sits more comortably on my traps.


----------



## Therealbigbear

Ballin said:


> I am using what can only be described as a "Jesus" squat mate, I have to use plates with handles and I put my hands through there so I can grip something. Bit usual at first but I love it because my balace is better and spreading my arms means the bar sits more comortably on my traps.


Pretty much same mate 3rd week at doing them today


----------



## Ballin

Therealbigbear said:


> Pretty much same mate 3rd week at doing them today


Ah sweet- sure the bar will be bent shortly!


----------



## bigchickenlover

Ahh the squat got myself back in the game last night after some time away with back issues..

went up to 210kg for 3 reps! 0 back pain chuffed!!


----------



## LeVzi

SkipsnQuips said:


> I squatted for the first time today and only got 60KG 5x5 :sad: Feels bad.


Everyone has to start somewhere. Squatting under 100 isn't a pussy club as the moronic OP put, it's a start. Just work at it and you'll progress.  I started at 80kg and now I do 220kg for 1 rep. So just keep at it


----------



## SkipsnQuips

LeVzi said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere. Squatting under 100 isn't a pussy club as the moronic OP put, it's a start. Just work at it and you'll progress.  I started at 80kg and now I do 220kg for 1 rep. So just keep at it


I'm scheduled to squat 5x5 M/W/F. Gonna' work on getting form correct and then increase poundage by 2.5kg every time.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

As of this week, my bests are

20 reps : 122.5kg

10 reps : 135kg

5 reps : 142.5kg


----------



## SkipsnQuips

Is there any recommend literature on squatting?


----------



## Carbon-12

max is 70kg for 3 reps but got injured and didn't squat for over a month, cant do more than 4reps at 60kg now :/ then again im very weak on pretty much all my lifts so doesnt bother me at all..


----------



## mozzwigan

210-215


----------



## GCMAX

150kg for 2 deep reps

next time i'm going heavier by another 5kg each side


----------



## ki3rz

My flexibility has been very poor in the past and I've only just managed to sort it out to a good level. Currently dropping the weight down a lot to make sure I use full depth. Did 75kg 5x5 today which sounds like fcuk all but hoping I will be able to add the weight back on quick  .


----------



## ATMeredith

130kg for 3x3, got to that weight on the SL 5x5 now iv moved onto the Bill Starr 5x5 so wanting to get abit higher.


----------



## BlackenedSky

180kg squat at 16 years old, (Im 17 in march) Think I could of maybe hit 200kg with belt on or decent warm up, already did 140x5 150x2 160x1 170x1 before hand.


----------



## Dazza

Currently 140x5 but used to rep 180x5 but I've been spoilt using leg press.

Found me a new gym with a cage, love going back to doing a proper squat.


----------



## Zann

Did 110kg 5x5 today. Not bad considering I only managed 100 kg 5x5 3 workouts ago. I'll only really be happy when I'm repping 140 kg + comfortably.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

coldo said:


> No offence... but under 100kg?? My training partners first ever squat was 120kg at an un-trained fat/skinny 72kg BW. You lot need to man the fvck up!!
> 
> I voted 200-220kg.


I highly doubt that untrained AND skinny... bullsh1t


----------



## m575

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I highly doubt that untrained AND skinny... bullsh1t


3 inch squat probably


----------



## Wallace86

Squats 120kg 8/8/8/6 and usually throw in 130kg x 4 just to gt a good pump! When I started I was squating 40kg lol and have progressed since then even with a lower back problem.

Front squats 90kg 8/8/8/6 love these


----------



## Zann

Ripping it up said:


> Squats 120kg 8/8/8/6 and usually throw in 130kg x 4 just to gt a good pump! When I started I was squating 40kg lol and have progressed since then even with a lower back problem.
> 
> Front squats 90kg 8/8/8/6 love these


Good going! How long ago were you squatting 40kg?


----------



## Wallace86

December 2012! I use to train Muay Thai so heavy lifting was never needed then, I got a injury which led me to hang up the gloves after 5years, so I decided to start lifting heavy I got up to 100kg last year but was still taking it easy as my leg was unpredictable and waiting on a Opp for nerves! Then I injured back at work (lifting rolls of fencing net in bad weather)..

Now I'm back at them better than before increasing when I feel the need. I have done a 1MR at 140kg but I recon now I could go more


----------



## Mikif25

180kg x 3


----------



## ATMeredith

135kg x 5.

Haven't tryed 1rm.


----------



## Zann

115 kg 5x5 today. Added 15 kg in two weeks but never really done 'em before. Come on 140 kg, can't be long now!


----------



## Charlee Scene

Currently 5 x 5 x 132.5kg


----------



## andyhuggins

70kg


----------



## Sir_loin

140 is as high as I've gone so voted 140kg -150kg instead of 130kg to 140kg obviously haha


----------



## Major Eyeswater

I'm now up to 125kg for 20 and 145kg for 5.


----------



## Zann

Still doing my 5x5 programme but today mixed it up a bit and manage 1x 130 kg followed by 5x5 120 kg.


----------



## Bataz

165kg 1rm. Will got 200kg this year.


----------



## Mockett

155 for 3 reps @ 65kg bodyweight


----------



## Bataz

By the way are we talking competition depth squats here? As in hip joint below the knee joint, legs past parallel at the very least. Just asking as there's a guy in my gym who squats about 1/3 the depth I do but with a lot more weight. Goes nowhere near "the hole".


----------



## badly_dubbed

a fair bit down on my PB of 175kg raw, but tracking in the right direction


----------



## SickCurrent

Right now I DEEP squat as in ass to grass squat 140kg for 10-12 reps so whatever 1 rep max is for that I suppose...170-180?

If your not going deep just go home imo....


----------



## Bataz

badly_dubbed said:


> a fair bit down on my PB of 175kg raw, but tracking in the right direction


Easy, plenty more there mate.


----------



## bigchickenlover

Did 230kg this morning and no I don't go ass to grass I like my spine the way it is


----------



## badly_dubbed

Bataz said:


> Easy, plenty more there mate.


i think so! didn't want to jump the gun though  no rush


----------



## Deadcalm

I don't squat.

I've tried for years but I just don't think my body is right for it and I don't think it's the must-have exercise everyone makes it out to be.

I get really bad shoulder problems trying to hold the bar across my back and for some reason I'm never able to progress much in weight even by going below parallel. It just never feels right at all.

Another issue is that I have quite wide hips and pelvis and actually have very stocky legs despite such low strength. I also hold almost ALL my body fat around my hips and ****. With the body fat I'm at now, you can actually see the separation between my upper and lower pec muscles (the clavicle) but I still have a big bum. It means that even at around 12% body fat, if my leg muscles grow much I suddenly find that I can't fit into many jeans and look very disproportionate as I have quite a skinny upper frame naturally.

Squats and big legs aren't for me. I've worked for years on my shoulder width and lat width JUST to finally get a normal body shape where my upper body is wider than my thighs for once. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Bataz

badly_dubbed said:


> i think so! didn't want to jump the gun though  no rush


Oh yeah deffo, will creep up nicely that.


----------



## johnnymctrance

20kg on a good day


----------



## PaulB

145 5x5. No idea what my 1 rep max is.


----------



## robc1985

170 x 1 however I'm gonna hit 180 in my comp in 2 weeks


----------



## jmr

200kg for 3reps


----------



## EpicSquats

There's no option on the poll for 100-110kg. Anyway, I managed 100kg for 2 reps today, my 3rd ever workout including squats. I've been doing deadlift for longer so I'm sure that helped. Squats were deep as fook by the way.


----------



## ryda

Personal best is 6 x 180kg


----------



## Noodles1976

200kg for ten reps...it goes up a bit or down a bit depending on the type of training I'm doing


----------



## purplemule

Long standing injury and coming off a big weight loss, I'm on 130kg at present. By end of May I'm hoping to be back up to 160-170kg. Legs are getting smashed


----------



## nWo

Last time I tried about a month ago, I parallel squated 120kg for 10 reps, which put my 1RM at about 160kg. Though my usual ATGs have increased since then, so I'm assuming I'll also be able to do more on paras as well.


----------



## infraredline

207kg for like 5 or 6 without a belt, idk what with one


----------



## Hiker

120kg, just above pussy territory


----------



## Kristina

My best was 100k and then about 11 months ago I managed to injure my hip flexor - warming up - bam. Couldn't even bodyweight squat or deadlift (or anything with a hip bend) for somewhere around 8-9 months.

Currently working my way back up over the past 2-3 months and I'm comfortable at 70k or 80k for about 3-4 reps.

Always ATG.

Patience and form is everything for me... so hoping to have my 100k again in the next few months. Just happy to be squatting again. Nothing as depressing as having to lose all my hard work; strength and size etc..

But hey ho, I always say things could ALWAYS be worse!


----------



## Queenie

kristina said:


> My best was 100k and then about 11 months ago I managed to injure my hip flexor - warming up - bam. Couldn't even bodyweight squat or deadlift (or anything with a hip bend) for somewhere around 8-9 months.
> 
> Currently working my way back up over the past 2-3 months and I'm comfortable at 70k or 80k for about 3-4 reps.
> 
> Always ATG.
> 
> Patience and form is everything for me... so hoping to have my 100k again in the next few months. Just happy to be squatting again. Nothing as depressing as having to lose all my hard work; strength and size etc..
> 
> But hey ho, I always say things could ALWAYS be worse!


That's bloody good squatting!

Mine are around the same as yours at the moment. Got 72.5kg for 4 this week which I'm very pleased with as have a dodgy knee and a niggling adductor to contend with 

You'll get that 100kg back.


----------



## Major Eyeswater

I got 150kg for 4 last Wednesday.

Aiming to hit 182.5kg (400lb) by my 48th birthday


----------



## Kristina

RXQueenie said:


> That's bloody good squatting!
> 
> Mine are around the same as yours at the moment. Got 72.5kg for 4 this week which I'm very pleased with as have a dodgy knee and a niggling adductor to contend with
> 
> You'll get that 100kg back.


Thanks Queenie, and right back at you! How often are you squatting at the moment? Good going.


----------



## HJC1972

After seeing the poll results I feel a little heartened. After six months training I'm at 94kg for 5x5 so it seems that squats are one exercise I might not be considered as weak as pi$$ at least. Deads I'm currently at 118 kg but my bench seems appallingly weak by comparison at 55kg for 5x5.


----------



## Queenie

kristina said:


> Thanks Queenie, and right back at you! How often are you squatting at the moment? Good going.


Was once a week. Now just having a deload week so the work on them is to be continued....

How about u?


----------



## John J Rambo

Bataz said:


> By the way are we talking competition depth squats here? As in hip joint below the knee joint, legs past parallel at the very least. Just asking as there's a guy in my gym who squats about 1/3 the depth I do but with a lot more weight. Goes nowhere near "the hole".


One of those guys in my gym too. He wears tight lycra leggings to the knee and shaves his legs. Never seem him out of breath never mind sweat.


----------



## Kristina

RXQueenie said:


> Was once a week. Now just having a deload week so the work on them is to be continued....
> 
> How about u?


I do a higher frequency split; hit everything twice a week, you'll make progress a lot more efficiently!


----------



## armor king

MT29 said:


> I'm a pussy then.


Not if your doing it for 200 odd reps lol


----------



## armor king

I knewst to do powerlifting but now doing high reps 14 reps most of time. Knewst to squat a ridiculus amount, dont think i can do that anymore with doing high reps now


----------



## Sigma

Merkleman said:


> 50KG (8-12 Reps)
> 
> Haven't tried 1RM, don't want my little legs snapping on me lol.


How much do you weigh?


----------



## Del Boy 01

I remember voting 110 in this thread a while ago. Well that's changed... 135 now for about 6


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Merkleman said:


> 50KG (8-12 Reps)
> 
> Haven't tried 1RM, don't want my little legs snapping on me lol.


Keep at it. It'll fly up. Form over weight.


----------



## icamero1

150kg for 6 reps yesterday @ 82kg bw


----------



## chronyx

Not even gonna bother voting yet. Give me a year.


----------



## gaz90

Did 201kg @ 78kg in october. but 180kgx5 @ 80kg more recently.


----------



## Theseus

corbuk said:


> lol i was ment to do
> 
> under100kg -pussies
> 
> 200kg - good man
> 
> 250kg- wooooo
> 
> 300kg- BEAST
> 
> oh dear :lol:


wonder those who voted themselves as 'beast' are in fact part of the the 'pussy' gang....


----------



## mark333

190x8box paused squats no belt

Last week 180x5 full squat


----------



## Lotte

Did my 1RM the other night and got 65kg  I weigh 72kg so nearly up to bodyweight, soooon


----------



## Big ape

180kg @ 90kg / 200lbs


----------



## FelonE1

120kg for 3 atg @ 87kg


----------



## Themanthatcan

110kg for 5 @ 79kg


----------



## bail

I can go 140 for 20 reps nice and deep 180 for 12 or so

I reckon @big_jim_87 is pretty up their on this forum


----------



## Bad Alan

Latest PB 230kg x 4 at 105kg BW - 5 weeks ago and strained quad doing it  nothing too major though!


----------



## kingoblack

All time PB was 175kg @ 82kg. Though its now 150kg @ 76kg as injured my back shortly afterwards.


----------



## TheBigD

I've squatted 257.5kg in comp and squatted 275kg in the gym... That was at around 126kg body weight and just under 6ft 5

Haven't squatted heavy now for a long time unfortunately due to hurting my back and left hip around 8months ago.

I just stick to 200kg for reps now on back squats and around 140-160kg on front squats; usually aim for 8-12 reps per set and 4-5 working sets


----------



## Dave_Diaries

Without wraps 270kg in comp

With wraps 310kg in comp

Both around 106/107kg.

Currently prepping for the BPU Champs at the end of august and would like like to go beyond 320-325kg. Just trying to stay injury free atm


----------



## platyphylla

TheBigD said:


> I've squatted 257.5kg in comp and squatted 275kg in the gym... That was at around 126kg body weight and just under 6ft 5
> 
> *Haven't squatted heavy now for a long time* unfortunately due to hurting my back and left hip around 8months ago.
> 
> *I just stick to 200kg for reps now* on back squats and around 140-160kg on front squats; usually aim for 8-12 reps per set and 4-5 working sets


 :tongue:

So light!

I started off only being able to squat a paltry 79kg one rep max in March.

Went on 5x5 and have since increased it to 105kg, then 120kg, then 134kg and now 149kg. Decent but still a long way off where i should be at 200lbs.


----------



## NBK

To many pussys here! I have torn my miniscus in both knees and can still squat 220


----------



## T100

Watched the gym owner from absalute gym in Romford squatting 260kg for 8 reps, it really is some sight to see an Olympic barbell bend and bounce like it did, not even so much as a grunt from him either


----------



## amy_robin

T100 said:


> Watched the gym owner from absalute gym in Romford squatting 260kg for 8 reps, it really is some sight to see an Olympic barbell bend and bounce like it did, not even so much as a grunt from him either


I know I love watching the beasts in my gym but they do make a hell of a lot of noise


----------



## T100

amy_robin said:


> I know I love watching the beasts in my gym but they do make a hell of a lot of noise


Not so much as a whimper from him unlike half the big guys and some of the smallest I might add haha, it was impressive


----------



## amy_robin

T100 said:


> Not so much as a whimper from him unlike half the big guys and some of the smallest I might add haha, it was impressive


awesome.....I darnt make a noise might squat more if I dared to relax lmao x


----------



## T100

amy_robin said:


> awesome.....I darnt make a noise might squat more if I dared to relax lmao x


Being a girly how bad can the noise you make actually be, unless your one of the Williams sisters lol, everyone makes there sex face in the gym so why not have the soundtrack to go with it haha


----------



## amy_robin

T100 said:


> Being a girly how bad can the noise you make actually be, unless your one of the Williams sisters lol, everyone makes there sex face in the gym so why not have the soundtrack to go with it haha


Ive heard that....is it true??


----------



## T100

amy_robin said:


> Ive heard that....is it true??


I've never had sex with anyone in my gym to see haha and my wife don't lift so can't compare there either, but according to arnie reaching climax with a woman is the same as getting in that last rep lol, you will never look at guys in the gym the same now will you


----------



## amy_robin

T100 said:


> I've never had sex with anyone in my gym to see haha and my wife don't lift so can't compare there either, but according to arnie reaching climax with a woman is the same as getting in that last rep lol, you will never look at guys in the gym the same now will you


No I deffo wont!! I may have to avoid the gym for a little while lol


----------



## brunzz

I've got an awful squat I put it down to 3 things

1- Inconsistent leg training, I will often go 2 weeks and not train them

2- Height, am 6'2, it doesn't help lol

3- Bad form.


----------



## james1976

192.5 in knee sleeves and belt at 79kg


----------



## CouchWarrior

I was semi happy with my 135kg until I started reading this thread!!


----------



## biglbs

230K was it tbh


----------



## Rick89

managed 275 with ease last year

lazy last few months means wouldnt be anywhere near that now


----------



## SickCurrent

Heaviest I've attempted was 200kg but I didn't get all the way down ATG. So I squat 140kg ATG for reps.


----------



## AlexB18

Most ive ever squatted was 140kg for 3 reps last year, haven't squatted anything close to that since, probably because ive started cutting properly rather than just eating whatever the **** I want


----------



## Stevenstrain86

Weight isn't always relevant when it comes to stimulating muscle growth. My thighs are bigger than most and I usually work with weights between 60-100kg on the squat! But the only thing that stops me going any lower is the floor and I do 3-5 sets, 10-20 reps, 30-60 sec rest intervals... If that's how pussies train then I fall in that category


----------



## Chrisallan

Last week I got somebody to film me doing 240kg.

What I thought was a fairly low squat was just below a half squat.

I felt sorry for my knees watching it!

So,had to leave my ego at the door and did ATG squats,today,with 180 kg,for reps.

Massive difference and my legs are completely wasted,so I'll stick with this and build it up again.


----------



## sgtsniff

I never see anyone in my gym squatting properly. Ass to the ground my best is 160, I can probs squat 5 mega tonnes following the 6inch range of motion protocol most people follow.


----------



## Normsky

I think most of the supposed numbers on here are people squatting down two inches.

There is a guy at my gym who is enormous, a bodybuilder type on gear. He claims to all his mates he can squat 600lbs. I have seen him squat 400 about 3 inches down for a triple and then add another plate to each side and repeat.

These type of threads should be made where you can only say your squat numbers accompanied by a video of you doing so to depth.


----------



## MrTwisted

I squat somewhere between atg and parallel. Just before my knees failed me I was squatting 140kg 1rm or 120kg 10sets of 3.

I miss squats


----------



## Stephen9069

iv squatted 220kg

I remember attempting 230kg and failing it lol the catching arms were set a little to low so it folded me over and pinned me i looked like an ostrich burying his head in the sand


----------



## Colhoun1993

most ive done is 180kg 8 reps and ass to grass


----------



## trapover

Most I've done is 320kg for 4 reps...and before everyone gets a stiffy no it wasnt atg...I cant even do the atg with a single plate nevermind 7 and a half!


----------



## Normsky

ATG is hamstrings touching heels which I am guessing none of us here do and only mainly olympic lifters do. I can't imagine any reason for it other than for olympic lifters who dive bomb into a squat and rebound and use it for its crossover in the main olympic lifts.

I don't imagine going ATG for reps on a consistent basis would be good for the ACL's.


----------



## Chrisallan

trapover said:


> Most I've done is 320kg for 4 reps...and before everyone gets a stiffy no it wasnt atg...I cant even do the atg with a single plate nevermind 7 and a half!


Mate,I would imagine when your as big as you are squatting down to tie your laces must be an effort!

I thought I was doing well bent over rowing 160 kg,but noticed,on another thread,that you said you do this with 245kg!!!!!!!!

That is insane.


----------



## gaz90

nothing kills me more than seeing high squats :gun_bandana:

did 200x3 in belt and wraps about 2-3 weeks ago. video in my journal

confident ill hit 220kg or maybe 230kg around xmas time


----------



## gaz90

trapover said:


> Most I've done is 320kg for 4 reps...and before everyone gets a stiffy no it wasnt atg...I cant even do the atg with a single plate nevermind 7 and a half!


fvcking hell thats impressive


----------



## trapover

Recently been watching some of branch warrens training for inspiration and he seems to squat some decent weight moving a few inches only...go figure...but if it gives you the leg size who's complaining...


----------



## james1976

200kg for 1 and last week did 180 for 3x5. 80kg bw. 38years old


----------



## gavintfp

12.10 weight and squated 190kg last week


----------



## james1976

210kg at 82.5kg bw. In preparation for the bpu South East qualifier.


----------



## Huntingground

From July, 267.5KG






Will get 300 this year.


----------



## armor king

I can squat about 25 kg


----------



## Rick89

265 but that was summer before last if i remember rightly

bit off that at mo but should get back to it and more soon


----------



## elliot438

Think I posted before but probably changed a bit, 220kg for 2 without knee wraps


----------



## JB74

Hit 227.5kg last June


----------



## Northern Lass

122.5kg raw last november


----------



## alan_wilson

180kg, no knee wraps or belt.


----------



## Bataz

Hit 170kg in training yesterday, hoping for 180+ at comp in 4 weeks.


----------



## GPRIM

260kg is my best at 124kg BW. Currently can do 200kg pretty easily at 97.5kg BW but I haven't trained purely for strength the past 8 months and I'm cutting. Well that's the excuse I'm using anyway.


----------



## JohhnyC

james1976 said:


> 200kg for 1 and last week did 180 for 3x5. 80kg bw. 38years old


Wanna be careful though, heavy squats can be a dangerous as you get older!

No chance I will free squat any more. Smith machine maybe


----------



## james1976

JohhnyC said:


> Wanna be careful though, heavy squats can be a dangerous as you get older!
> 
> No chance I will free squat any more. Smith machine maybe


Er what??? How do you figure that. I squat 200 plus week In Week out. Got 222.5kg in a competition at the beginning of the month. I've got no acl in one knee and have zero knee problems. And no back problems or hips.

Maybe you just don't know how to squat!!!!!


----------



## Bataz

JohhnyC said:


> Wanna be careful though, heavy squats can be a dangerous as you get older!
> 
> No chance I will free squat any more. Smith machine maybe


Congratulations, with that statent you have just qualified any future opinion you have on squats as irrelevant.


----------



## JohhnyC

Bataz said:


> Congratulations, with that statent you have just qualified any future opinion you have on squats as irrelevant.


Why? I just said that he should be careful. I didn't say he *shouldn't *do them. I can't squat as i have 3 severe prolapsed disk in my back from weight training. I brought this on from "not being careful"

Dont agree?

(Edited for typo)


----------



## james1976

Pretty sure Louie Simmons is still squatting a **** tonne of weight!


----------



## Bataz

JohhnyC said:


> Why? I just said that he should be careful. I didn't say he *shouldn't *do them. I can't squat as i have 3 severe prolapsed disk in my back from weight training. I brought this on from "not being careful"
> 
> Dont agree?
> 
> (Edited for typo)


Exactly. You've injured yourself by not been careful. That doesn't mean everybody else over whatever age you deem old is not going to be careful. Then again what do you define as "not been careful" ?


----------



## UkWardy

145kg x1 No wraps


----------



## EpicSquats

Maybe 120kgs for 1 at most.


----------



## JohhnyC

Bataz said:


> Exactly. You've injured yourself by not been careful. *That doesn't mean everybody else over whatever age you deem old is not going to be careful*. Then again what do you define as "not been careful" ?


I haven't implied that at all.

As regards not being careful: training on neglecting pain as sciatic pain down the back of the legs for example.My point is, badly prolapsed disks don't cure themselves and are not reversible, so good to be wise about it.

As regards the age, this is what I have experienced and what the orthopedic surgeon at the Royal free in London has assured me off. Doesn't mean it will happen to everyone of course, but the point of taking care especially on heavy squats still stands.


----------



## Bataz

All I'm saying is you've said "Heavy squats can be dangerous as you get older".

In reply to that I'm saying Heavy squats are not dangerous for anybody unless you are doing them incorrectly or as you have said,are injured.


----------



## Marcus2014

Does anybody else think these threads are pointless without vids of form ?


----------



## nobody

nothing special, currently at 60kg, reakon 100 in couple weeks


----------



## captain pancake

150 at the moment


----------



## nbfootball65

220kg


----------



## sauliuhas

EpicSquats said:


> Maybe 120kgs for 1 at most.


That reflects your nickname lol


----------



## sauliuhas

TommyBananas said:


> 160 now, but it was easy, 165 likely! Almost had the 170 I tried too :'(


I thought u said u're strongman ?


----------



## EpicSquats

sauliuhas said:


> That reflects your nickname lol


Don't worry bro, you'll be lifting decent weight yourself soon.


----------



## sauliuhas

EpicSquats said:


> Don't worry bro, you'll be lifting decent weight yourself soon.


I hope so... ****es me of to lift twice as less as eddy :


----------



## sauliuhas

My Best or current? Lol

I prefer to stay shy, when convo turns about weights lol


----------



## Peace frog

Currently 3 sets of 6 @170kg bw is 84kg


----------



## Peace frog

Should add I only go just below parallel though not atg


----------



## Catweazle

132kg for 5s. Think I did something to my back though. Previous was 125kg for 5s


----------



## AlexB18

PB currently stands at 140kg for 3, form wasnt exactly perfect though.


----------



## dentylad

When I was a mere 70kg I think squat was only 120kg for a couple reps but that was right the way down yet had a 180kg deadlift...until my back went *bing and bulged a disc. Not everytime I try sciatica rears its ugly head. Do everything except lower back now.


----------



## Huntingground

280KG (belt, kneesleeves)


----------



## Big ape

200kg for 2 reps (including bar) ... ATG / raw / natty @ 200lbs


----------



## karbonk

Does this include seated incline squats??


----------



## babyarm

190kg 2 weeks ago


----------



## UlsterRugby

145kg ass to grass 1rm

130kg for 3

86kg training for 1 year


----------



## swole troll

best 1rm is 185kg with belt and sleeves (meet legal depth not atg)

although that was about 6 months ago and have just finished a 12 week peaking program


----------



## apj1910

200kg 1rm

180kg atg x 3


----------



## Kane T

130x3 @ 83kg


----------



## The doog

Raw 195kg x 2 at 77/78kg is a PB. Wish I never bothered with the double and tried 200+ instead.


----------



## Bataz

200kg at 100kg bw.


----------



## Jalex

Hit 122.5kg for 3 which I was really happy with this week!


----------



## james1976

Just hit the 500lbs raw squat last week. 82.5kg bw


----------



## garethd93

120k for 5 yesterday


----------



## FelonE1

120kg for 3


----------



## JPO

Trained legs first time in 6 weeks last nigh after a quad tear hit 130kg for 8 reps really need to get this number up !


----------



## alan_wilson

205kg as of yesterday.

90kg bw


----------



## FelonE1

Been stuck at 4 reps on 120kg for a while. Got 5 today, very happy


----------



## james1976

220 for 3/2/2 today.


----------



## Will2309

140kg for 3, going try 150kg on Thursday

100kg body weight


----------



## Stephen9069

It's a long way from my 225kg PB and I squatted again on the Friday with 125kg and will hopefully be doing 130kg tomorrow. This is the most weight iv had across my shoulders since I injured my back 6 or 7 weeks ago.


----------



## stephaniex

70kg for 10, aiming for 100kg by this time next year


----------



## Stephen9069

stephaniex said:


> 70kg for 10, aiming for 100kg by this time next year


That's strong squatting


----------



## FelonE1

stephaniex said:


> 70kg for 10, aiming for 100kg by this time next year


Be overtaking me soon,you natty?lol


----------



## stephaniex

Stephen9069 said:


> That's strong squatting


Thanks, started using the rack middle of September last year and could only do 30kg at the time, slowly but surely getting there!


----------



## stephaniex

FelonE said:


> Be overtaking me soon,you natty?lol


Haha I take protein, so my natty days are over:crying:


----------



## Verno

FelonE said:


> Be overtaking me soon,you natty?lol


Juiced up to her eyeballs mate


----------



## FelonE1

Verno said:


> Juiced up to her eyeballs mate


Good girl lol


----------



## Verno

180kg for 5


----------



## FelonE1

Verno said:


> 180kg for 5


Show off lol


----------



## babyarm

180kg yesterday going for 200kg soon.


----------



## FelonE1

babyarm said:


> 180kg yesterday going for 200kg soon.


Fvcking hell,you lot make feel weak as fvck lol


----------



## TommyBananas

FelonE said:


> Fvcking hell,you lot make feel weak as fvck lol


remember when I was givin' it about your squat last year :thumb:

whats your best now? mines 170 :[ and 150 for 5


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Any advice to help hit 180kg? like what really catapulted you there? Should I do front squats for example?

I'm annoyed at my squats


----------



## Verno

babyarm said:


> 180kg yesterday going for 200kg soon.


Keep thinking of going for 200 but I don't think I'll get back up lol


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

FelonE said:


> Fvcking hell,you lot make feel weak as fvck lol


I barely see anyone go over 2 plates, most people do 60kg or 80kg don't feel bad.


----------



## Verno

TommyBananas said:


> remember when I was givin' it about your squat last year :thumb:
> 
> whats your best now? mines 170 :[ and 150 for 5


You can't count submarine rolls tommy


----------



## babyarm

FelonE said:


> Fvcking hell,you lot make feel weak as fvck lol


Lol. Was squatting 3 times a week from last summer till the turn of the year. I couldn't squat for shiit before.


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> remember when I was givin' it about your squat last year :thumb:
> 
> whats your best now? mines 170 :[ and 150 for 5


Did 120kg for 5 a couple of days ago. Can get 140 for 2.

I was squatting 90kg then you horrible fvcker lol


----------



## TommyBananas

Verno said:


> You can't count submarine rolls tommy


Literally no idea what this means :X my squat looks good now, ya fvckin keeeeent.



FelonE said:


> Did 120kg for 5 a couple of days ago. Can get 140 for 2.
> 
> I was squatting 90kg then you horrible fvcker lol







Headphones in, you'll get 140 for 8, boom.


----------



## FelonE1

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> I barely see anyone go over 2 plates, most people do 60kg or 80kg don't feel bad.


Thanks brah


----------



## FelonE1

babyarm said:


> Lol. Was squatting 3 times a week from last summer till the turn of the year. I couldn't squat for shiit before.


Since I started squatting twice a week it's definitely improving


----------



## babyarm

Verno said:


> Keep thinking of going for 200 but I don't think I'll get back up lol


Tell me about it. Did 190 for 2 reps about a month and half ago and thought fuuck that my legs can't take it not squatted since till yesterday it's hard work.


----------



## Verno

TommyBananas said:


> Literally no idea what this means :X my squat looks good now, ya fvckin keeeeent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headphones in, you'll get 140 for 8, boom.


Forget it mate, was a crap joke to start with. I'll get my coat.


----------



## FelonE1

TommyBananas said:


> Literally no idea what this means :X my squat looks good now, ya fvckin keeeeent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headphones in, you'll get 140 for 8, boom.


Always got headphones in mate

Mariah Careys Greatest Hits


----------



## Stephen9069

FelonE said:


> Since I started squatting twice a week it's definitely improving


I find twice a week is more than enough once I went up to 3 I started to suffer more with injuries


----------



## FelonE1

Stephen9069 said:


> I find twice a week is more than enough once I went up to 3 I started to suffer more with injuries


Twice is definitely enough for me,legs have come on nicely.


----------



## babyarm

FelonE said:


> Since I started squatting twice a week it's definitely improving


It makes a massive difference. It's hard work first couple of weeks but you get used to it. I was adding about 5 to 10kg a week. Was squatting Mon wed Fri adding weight Mon and Fri.


----------



## FelonE1

babyarm said:


> It makes a massive difference. It's hard work first couple of weeks but you get used to it. I was adding about 5 to 10kg a week. Was squatting Mon wed Fri adding weight Mon and Fri.


I've gone from 2 reps to 5 in a few weeks, happy with that


----------



## Charlee Scene

170 for 1 at 82kg, not impresive but getting there


----------



## armor king

What's a squat is that like a bicep curl??????


----------



## Snake

armor king said:


> What's a squat is that like a bicep curl??????


Nah... don't think you need a rack for a squat like you do for curls.


----------



## armor king

Snake said:


> Nah... don't think you need a rack for a squat like you do for curls.


Ah okay do I do them with kettle bells or resistant bands?


----------



## Peace frog

Just did 8,6,6 @180kg unbelted to parallel new PB for me


----------



## John.

Can I change my vote :lol:

Up 5 categories wince I voted first time round 130-140 up to 180-190


----------



## Snake

John. said:


> Can I change my vote :lol:
> 
> Up 5 categories wince I voted first time round 130-140 up to 180-190


Good stuff, mate. How long did that take you?

I don't squat heavy often, prefer higher reps, but managed 130kg last time I pushed it for 2... Happy with that seeing as I started at about 60kg last year lol


----------



## Chrisallan

Yesterday,after 3 weeks of eating ****,getting fat and no training I squatted 200 kilos ATG,fairly easily.

Iv never attempted this weight before, ATG,so I'm a bit confused as to why I managed to lift it without training for so long.

I just felt strong,but I'm ****ing suffering for it now!


----------



## John.

Snake said:


> Good stuff, mate. How long did that take you?
> 
> I don't squat heavy often, prefer higher reps, but managed 130kg last time I pushed it for 2... Happy with that seeing as I started at about 60kg last year lol


About a year as I've been on a long term cut from being obese. Hoping to be finished this year so i can make some real gains!


----------



## FelonE1

130kg for 3 today


----------



## G-man99

Best I've ever done was 180kg x 5 with 4 of them breaking parallel


----------



## Big ape

180kg , ATG , 2reps


----------



## Will2309

160kg for 4 today


----------



## LRB

ass to ground - 10repsx4 sets 140, 6repsx4 sets 160, 1 rep max 180kg, have the strength to do more but it just feels dodgy on lower back and knees

Girls at my gym are doing 80kg working sets, teenage boys hardly even hitting puberty are doing 100kg, if you guys cant to do 100kg you need to pile the weight on that thing and go for it


----------



## Bataz

LRB said:


> ass to ground - 10repsx4 sets 140, 6repsx4 sets 160, 1 rep max 180kg, have the strength to do more but it just feels dodgy on lower back and knees
> 
> Girls at my gym are doing 80kg working sets, teenage boys hardly even hitting puberty are doing 100kg, if you guys cant to do 100kg you need to pile the weight on that thing and go for it


who are you referring to when you say "you guys" ?


----------



## nbfootball65

230 kg atg for 1 rep


----------



## james1976

Just hit 237.5kg in competition at 82.4kg


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Squat is starting to shoot up randomly, and i believe I owe it to ATG pause squats. Ever since I incorporated them it's helped significantly

Also balancing the weight on my rear delts, feels so much more comfortable and i feel I can hold more.

Try the pause squats if you're tryna get your squat up. Did 120kg and it felt light as fuk did 10 reps and had more in me.


----------



## Bataz

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Also balancing the weight on my rear delts, feels so much more comfortable and i feel I can hold more.


where were you placing the bar before? Higher up?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz

Bataz said:


> where were you placing the bar before? Higher up?


lol yeah, either on the top of my shoulders or under my neck. But now, I kinda carefully place it on my rear delts carefully and keep my body tight, really working on my setup now. Helped so much - 60kg literally felt like the bar, it's always been light but it felt mind blowingly light.


----------



## ptirobo69

pushed out PB on Sat 160kg for 3 reps. Heaviest prior was 140kg for 4.

I train solo but was fortunate to have a training partner on Sat old pal from Army not seen in 6 years wish gave me the confidence and metal attitude to up the game.


----------



## Bataz

Going to aim for 3 rep PB this afternoon. Will report back later.


----------



## nbfootball65

230 kg for one rep


----------



## slashlove

I just squat the same weight as my body weight....74kg.....

no need to make comments.... :thumb

"Pain is temporary, Pride is forever»


----------



## Sandy87

200 for 5, though not completely parallel if I'm honest. Near enough but not quite.

Totally clean, 170 I suppose?

I do have pigeon legs though.


----------



## Bataz

Just watched a video of Eric Lilliebridge squatting 400kg x 5!!! FML


----------



## MattGriff

> 200 for 5, *though not completely parallel if I'm honest. Near enough but not quite.*
> 
> I do have pigeon legs though.


There is your reason for that.


----------



## FelonE1

140 for 3 atg


----------



## Cojocaru

110kg 9 months ago


----------

